# cant find my songs on sd card



## nick122797 (Jul 16, 2012)

i transferred my songs to a folder named music on my sd card.... and my htc explorer plays them perfectly.... but when i tried to find the songs on sd card via my laptop... the folder was gone ! :O but my mobile is still able to play the songs !... where could i find my songs ??


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I am not familiar with your phone...but some phones have an "SD card" built in with phone memory...this is essentially just a media partition built into the phone memory{storage}
You will need to make sure a card is present and look for "ext sd card" and place your music there if your phone has the media partition built in with phone memory


----------

